# Look what I got today!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Senior pictures! I swear it doesn't look a thing like me, but they really are me! :ROFL:

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... rissa1.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... rissa2.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... rissa3.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... rissa4.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... rissa5.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... rissa6.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... rissa7.jpg


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

would you look at that - she cleans up real good :thumbup:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

You look so pretty Crissa!! Stacey's right, she does clean up nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> would you look at that - she cleans up real good :thumbup:


 ditto.... :wink:

you look like a professional model in those pics....they are gorgeous .......... :wink: :greengrin:

compliments to the photographer .....and you...... :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh - those pictures are beautiful!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all, I'm really excited to show my classmates and the band, oh and the rest of my family! One of my friends actually took all these pictures, she's really good at it, and she gave me a great price! (much more reasonable than the "professionals".


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Woe.... :shocked: your friend did the photography... :shocked: ..she should be a professional ....and do it for a living......beautiful work . :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That's what I told her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good advice....... :thumbup:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome pictures!!!!

I never did my Senior pictures.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Wow I love them all! 
Especially 4 & 6 !

I went to a catholic high school so we had to wear a black shirt for senior pics, and it was only a headshot, boring :roll:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Those are great pics! You look so pretty in all of them


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful pics Crissa! I really like them all but the first one just really stands out!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow Crissa, you're stunning and very gorgeous! My fav is #2 but they're all great! Great photography too.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! It's going to be so funny to see everyone's reactions at school, they never see me cleaned up like that. 

Amos~That's my favorite too, with 4 being a VERY close second. :wink: And thank you.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY pretty pics Crissa!!!! :leap:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Brandi!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice pictures!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Crissa, very pretty pictures. Makes me wish I had done my senior photos.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice pictures. I would never guess by those that you are only a Senior that iwill be Graduating.


----------

